# Full Time Deck Hand Needed



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

The fishing is heating up Coastal Charters is looking for a full time experienced deck hand. If you have what it takes send your information to [email protected]

Who we are www.coastalcharterstx.com

Thanks


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

*Deckhand*

PM sent


----------

